# Namibia Photos - 1st Post



## AggieBuck (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, my name is Bucky and this is my first ever post but I have been a frequent viewer; there are some really good photographers on this board. I took these pictures in Namibia while hunting with my dad. I'm 13 and my parents bought me a camera last year, I am enjoying learning to use it.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Awesome pictures I like the Eland jumping a lot.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice shots. On the one with the tree was that the color of the sky or is in photoshopped? Either way I am digging that picture. Also, congrats on your first post.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice pics, Bucky. Looks like you have the eye of a photographer - good job.  

TexasFlats


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Great pictures! As you said, there are some great photographers here...all willing to share their knowledge. So welcome aboard...keep shooting and keep posting.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bucky. What a wonderful opportunity for you and your Dad to go to such a place as this. The pictures are beautiful and I hope you have more to show us. 
James


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Very nice and welcome!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Some very nice work there, especially for shaking out a new camera. Welcome to the forums and hope to see more of your stuff soon.


----------



## AggieBuck (Jul 10, 2008)

*More photos*

Thanks for all the great comments, The sunset photo is a camelthorn acacia tree, I adjusted the lighting levels in photoshop but the colors are pretty much the same. I got real lucky with the leaping eland, they were about 120 yards away and moving fast! We were hunting and spent most of the best time for taking photographs stalking with rifles, its pretty hard to combine hunting and photography at the same time. We wanted to go to Etosha Wildlife Park for just photography but a cancelled flight and lost baggage cut our trip short a few days. And yes, I am very lucky to get to go on a trip like this, I have great parents!:dance:


----------



## AggieBuck (Jul 10, 2008)

*One last set of photos*

The tracks are from a baboon, I wasn't fast enough to ever get a good baboon shot.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Bucky and welcome to the forum! 

now, will you please put up some really awful photos so we have something to do apart from look at them and wish we were all in Namibia. 

my absolute favourites have to be the sunset and the moon photos. you've got great depth in the moon photo with the blurred tree in the front and the in focus tree at the back. it makes for a very interesting image.

the photo after the moon one... what is in the tree? are they nests or is it plant growth, or what? i love the line of colour in that tree too as if the sun is going up or coming down. what a great capture.

i think you're going to keep me on my toes. 

thanks for sharing these. i can't wait to see more. 

rosesm


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Bucky, you have some great pictures there and are a very fortunate young man. BTW, I like your hadle here also 

Koru, the picture you are asking about those are weaver bird colonies and those are the nests.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work. Namibia is a great place to visit whether hunting or taking pictures or both.


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

keep the pics coming


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I love em...Brings me places i will probably never get to see first hand.. Thanks for sharing bucky


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wait a second This guy said he was 13 years old? Heck I'm 42 and he's already doing better than most adults here don't you think?


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great pics and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great shots Bucky, I am looking forward to your next series of photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Great photos. Sorry Etosha didn't work out. I spent three days there and shot some 30 rolls of film and wished I had more time and film.

The giraffes were running through the heat waves of the pan just like in the National Geographic intro, it was almost hallucinatory. They looked like they were floating in water.

You have a good eye for composition and framing, keep it up.


----------



## AggieBuck (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks again for the nice comments. Koru, Javadrinker is correct, those are bird nests in the tree and are made by sociable weavers. Sometimes the nests get so big that they break the branches. And believe me I took some truly horrible photos, I took over 2000 shots on the trip.


----------



## rllenos (Mar 13, 2007)

Bucky,

Where in Namibia did you go? I have some friends that have a Ranch in Namibia. http://www.rl-farm.de/en/start_n.html . If I could only afford the plane ticket I think it would be pretty cheep!!! LOL Great shots by the way. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice work! Keep it up, and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------

